# koguchi 180sx



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i want my car to look like this *drool* x 350 horses it makes 










black w/ bronze rims.. i have noticed that 180sx looks kinda odd with a body kit but no wing.. sounds rice but it just doesn't look good without it..

i want that front end SOOOOO bad.. does anybody know what company makes them and where i could possibly get one? thnx.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Not sure about that bonnet though.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

koguchi? do you mean kouki? you kind of lost me on that one. :\


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

joel: i like the hood but i could settle for one with less vents 

esyip: koguchi's this guy that's really good at drifting. here's some info that i found on him

Driver: Yoshinori Koguchi 
Competitive Drifting Experience: 10 years 
Vehicle: 1991 Nissan 180SX - 350HP 
Background: 
Koguchi's driving career began as a grass roots racer who loved to test his skill and vehicles performance in mountain areas. During that time, Koguchi learned drifting and refined his drifting style. He has been addicted to drifting ever since. 
Recent Drifting Competitions: 
Japan 2001 - 7 D1 Grand Prix entries
Japan 2002 - 7 D1 Grand Prix entries

and here's his pic having a cig..it's gonna kill him one day..









yeah..the 180sx pic i posted is his car. first it started as black, then he painted jade green, then he changed it to the red one that you see in the last pic.

come on ppl.. who makes that front spoiler???


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

esyip said:


> *do you mean kouki? you kind of lost me on that one. :\ *


dunnoabout you guys, i call it a 180sx front end *shrugs*, but thats just me...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vspec - in your first post you said something about there being a body kit, but no wing. what were you referring to? when the car was black there was a wing, so i was confused at first. but i scrolled down and saw there was no wing on it at the red stage as it is now. but think about. what does a wing do? it creates downforce which gives you traction. do you really want the extra downforce the wing would give you if you are trying to break traction?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sorry for the confusion.. i meant that the 180sx in general looks kinda weird without a wing..just my opinion

when you are drifting, how much downforce would a wing give?? since you're not going 200mph like the top secret supra, would having a wing even really matter?

and my question was, does anybody know who makes the front 
bumper on the black 180sx? and where i could possibly get one. thnx guys


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this guy sounds good

not as good as Takumi Fujiwara  
or the DriftKing himself

hehe to be serious he is probably 2nd 
1st would be The DriftKing (Keiichi Tsuchiya)


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

hey, that's the car from the video i downloaded!!! rock on! only it was still in its black stage, but had the kouki wing and different wheels, but the rest is exactly the same. sorry vspec, i can't help you find the bumper.....it does have a pretty similar style to the Msports one at autoimaging.com though...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

check out all the decals on the side of the car. there's bound to be one for the body parts, there always is. that should help somewhat in searching.


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

i got a drift mag and its got his car in here and it says his aerodynamics are:"wise sports front and rear compsite fenders, missle body kit, and a koguchi power custom hood. if that helps.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, but that's all from the car in it's red stage. if you look at the car, they arent the same bumpers. i thought of that when i first glanced through this thread.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

thnx for trying guys.. i kinda lost hope =/ maybe i will have to track down koguchi and ask him myself


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that bumper looks a lot like a couple different bumpers listed here:
vertex aero kit
bn sports type III kit
m sports type 2 aerokit
target 180sx kit

i found all those at www.autoimaging.com


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

bad news Vsp3c... he died today, and his car was detroyed, no trace of anythign is left. people say he had a one of a kind kit. sorry to hear that man  

just kidding 

did you guys check out the group buy in the gernal section that bumper looks nice... lets get it


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahaha.. drift, are you trying to jack my thread???


----------

